# ford puma ( views from a tt owner)



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

My bro has just bought one, just polished it all up for him. I really like these cars. Very nice seating position. Anyone agree.

This was a big conversation at Wak's at the weeken which ended in a lot of banter.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I had one when they first come out have to say it was the worst Ford i have ever owned wished i had kept my Ford Probe.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

they still look good today. What makes you feel it is the worst ford? I hate ford, i believe these cars are one of their best efforts.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was looking at them some time ago. I think they look really good sorted with wheels and a body kit on them and lowered of course. Just the bland fiesta dash stopped me from getting one.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

It's a Fiesta Zetec S with a decent 1.7 zetec lump... superb little car imo... i wanted my mum to get one!

The chassis is superb and very chuckable and with the 1.7 140bhp lump it has a bit of go about it too! I think if Ford had or done a "gti" version and hotted it up a bit it would of competed with cars like the Saxo VTS and 106 GTI... I know they done the Racing Puma but that was silly expensive... i do like them a lot though! Especially with a miltek and those big Sparco's!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

barton TT said:


> I had one when they first come out have to say it was the worst Ford i have ever owned wished i had kept my Ford Probe.


Now the Ford Probe... that was awful!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > I had one when they first come out have to say it was the worst Ford i have ever owned wished i had kept my Ford Probe.
> ...


Second that :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Our friend Mrs Clarkson of Top Gear fame raved about it's looks when it first came out. God knows why I don't rate the look of it at all and you can tell its based on the Fiesta. Very bug looking and not to my taste at all.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

didnt that ford probe come out for only one year of production. Whatever happened to that Cougar? what a pile of turd.
The tigra was better than the puma anyway.

I remember starting a big forum arguement on the tt owners club by saying the puma was better. I was not a liked person, probably still not


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

les said:


> Our friend Mrs Clarkson of Top Gear fame raved about it's looks when it first came out. God knows why I don't rate the look of it at all and you can tell its based on the Fiesta. Very bug looking and not to my taste at all.


The Fiesta chassis is one of the best parts about it!

I'm not saying i'm gonna swap my TT for one but it's an exteremly cheap capable hatch.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

it is a coupe mate lol.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

smithtt said:


> it is a coupe mate lol.


No it's not... it has 3 doors... coupe has 2 doors and a boot... hence why people say the hard top TT is just a hatchback!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

It has a sloped back end. The boot is hatch like but the car is a sports coupe as is the cayman, tt, tigra, etc
Cars like the 3 series coupe are traditional ones.


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

les said:


> Our friend Mrs Clarkson of Top Gear fame raved about it's looks when it first came out. God knows why I don't rate the look of it at all and you can tell its based on the Fiesta. Very bug looking and not to my taste at all.


I thought it was based on the ka :? I could be wrong though...

and I woudl say they are rubbish to drive... the special WRC version that came out was ok, but nothing special!!

if I was gonna go ford, I woudl have to say Fiesta ST... but I wont be swapping my TT anytime soon, or ever for that matter


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

goodbrand said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Our friend Mrs Clarkson of Top Gear fame raved about it's looks when it first came out. God knows why I don't rate the look of it at all and you can tell its based on the Fiesta. Very bug looking and not to my taste at all.
> ...


PMSL! The fiesta ST isn't really an improvement... slightly more power and a bit more understeer!


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> PMSL! The fiesta ST isn't really an improvement... slightly more power and a bit more understeer!


I never said I would buy one, more is someone was standing with a gun at my head and I had to chose one...


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

goodbrand said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > PMSL! The fiesta ST isn't really an improvement... slightly more power and a bit more understeer!
> ...


lol, I have the new Focus RS!!!! mmmmmm!!!


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> lol, I have the new Focus RS!!!! mmmmmm!!!


whats it like!? please tell me you have the Hulk Green version...


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

goodbrand said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I have the new Focus RS!!!! mmmmmm!!!
> ...


I missed out the "'d" Was suppose to say "I'd have" lol... but it is very good! A guy a few doors down from me is a car journalist and takes me out in things when they're interesting! It's quick and looks jaw dropping!!!!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

why would you buy one of those cars. 25k on a ford. Wait till next August when I turn 25, I am buying a super sexy estoril blue drop top m3 e46. I am paying 20k for it. It does 0-60 in 4.9 secs. kills the focus. A remapped tt will keep up with that focus.


----------



## Banny (Aug 13, 2007)

Most haven't driven a Puma then!! Just worthless opinion!
The Puma's chassis is immense, and having owned a FRP for 3 years, can testify that the handling is better than any FWD drive around. Loved hammering Type R's on trackdays, when i was using a 'girly -there words not mine' Puma!!

The Puma can't be compared to TT's etc, as it is a completely different market, but my FRP was far more reliable than my TT has been.
If i sold my TT, i would seriously look at going back to a FRP.

As for the std variant, they are poking, still fashionable, with the iconic looks (like a TT) and good value for me.

As for saying the Tigra is better...What do you smoke, as i would love some.
There not in the same league, performance, looks, build quality....The list goes on!!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

smithtt said:


> why would you buy one of those cars. 25k on a ford. Wait till next August when I turn 25, I am buying a super sexy estoril blue drop top m3 e46. I am paying 20k for it. It does 0-60 in 4.9 secs. kills the focus. A remapped tt will keep up with that focus.


LOL i like the way you know what you're getting and how much you're paying for something next year! £20k will be well over priced for an e46 by then!!! My mate didn't pay that on his carbon black / red leather cab m3... his is silly low mileage too.

Estoril blue is very rare.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

That is going to be my budget and I want to hopefully get an SMG with top spec. I want to hopefully get a hard top with it. I always plan ahead. lol

Also the tigra is better than the puma in build quality as Vauxhall generally are stronger cars. I read something on the net a couple of years ago that the mand that designd the tigra, also designed the TT.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SteveS TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Our friend Mrs Clarkson of Top Gear fame raved about it's looks when it first came out. God knows why I don't rate the look of it at all and you can tell its based on the Fiesta. Very bug looking and not to my taste at all.
> ...


Thats right however I never mentioned the chassis as you don't really see that anyway. I'm on about its style or lack of depending on your view. The chassis dosent improve the styling for me which IMO is crap. The TT is based on the Golf but what a difference between each car in terms of style. However as I always say each to thier own.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

puma's are good if you want a stylish coupe. I hate the dash but other than that its a great all rounder.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smithtt said:


> puma's are good if you want a stylish coupe. I hate the dash but other than that its a great all rounder.


They should have give it to the Italians to style if they wanted real style. Give me an Alfa for style over a ford anyday. I simply don't consider the Puma stylish at all but glad some people do. For instance my mates old Alfa GTV still looks fresh and stylish to me.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

forget them they are boring. Alfa romeo, all look the same.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

the racing puma is the only one i'd consider, and tigras i wouldnt even think about one!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

tigra can be converted to 2 ltr 150bhp. v fast, i have driven one


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

smithtt said:


> forget them they are boring. Alfa romeo, all look the same.


Change ya glasses 8) Alfas are classic cars with classic styling. However I have to say Audis are looking the same these days


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I like them. One was behind be just yesterday and i caught myself looking in the rear view mirror on more than one occasion. The shape hasn't aged at all.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife has one and i use it alot, i think it's a great car. Prefer the tt though.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I can recall a fun episode of Top Gear where Tiff Needell hooned one round a track with the presenters in the back - he raved about its balance and handling so must be good. Never had the chance to drive one personally.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

[youtube]Pd3mQbwppI[/youtube]

ahhh the good old days


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ford Puma was the first car I owned and I have to say - the best value for money car I have bought so far!

I had the 1.7 (Yamaha had something to do with it I believe?), it had amazing handling and was pretty nippy, caught alot of bigger cars out thats for sure. I would not hesitate in recommending one of these to anyone, 36,000 miles in 2 years of ownership, only ever went in for a service or new tyres - wish i could say the same for both the TT's I have owned (mk 1 no need to ask on this one is there? mk II in need of another steering rack!).

I never got round to trying out the Ford Puma Racing, but I bet that was a lot of fun to drive.

There was a rumour not so long ago, they were thinking of bringing out a new Puma, the drawings I saw were similar to the new shape Fiesta - which I have to admit I actually think is a smart looking little car... Ok, I'll get my coat.

P.S. The Ford Probe is the biggest piece of sh*t in history... One of my brothers had one and it was non stop problems, all electrical I seem to remember - oh and its was fugly! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jdn said:


> I can recall a fun episode of Top Gear where Tiff Needell hooned one round a track with the presenters in the back - he raved about its balance and handling so must be good. Never had the chance to drive one personally.


I like them too.

Here's the Top Gear Vid:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

'Worst Ford ever' someone said. I beg to differ...










Ford excelled themselves with that little beauty. :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Leg said:


> 'Worst Ford ever' someone said. I beg to differ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll think you'll find that was a _Pinto_ :wink:










mmm..... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > 'Worst Ford ever' someone said. I beg to differ...
> ...


Err, yeah, a Ford Pinto.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

smithtt said:


> A remapped tt will keep up with that focus.


I highly doubt it, maybe off the line but after that... tt would be destroyed, 265bhp against 300bhp with less tranny loss in the focus and its a lighter car!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> I had one when they first come out have to say it was the worst Ford i have ever owned wished i had kept my Ford Probe.


Ditto

I did the same ( Probe, then Puma) and hated every day I owned the Puma. I sold the Puma for the TT.


----------



## beavis2003 (May 23, 2003)

Had a nearly new Puma when they first came out, had 7.5k on the clock, when I part exchanged against a TT it had done 100k!, that says it all, was great little car for about 5 yrs.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > I had one when they first come out have to say it was the worst Ford i have ever owned wished i had kept my Ford Probe.
> ...


Why? The Puma handled a lot better than a Probe, and looked a lot better too (imo).


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

yeah well the Probe was undoubtably shit, but the Puma promised much more and disappointed. The TT was the answer, and I still want another but as I've worked from a studio at home for 2 years I can't even justify owning any car. When I do it'll be something I want I much as I wanted the TT ( and not a Puma).

The R8 is going this week too.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> The R8 is going this week too.


How come, if you don't mind me asking?

Is it surplus to requirements, or is Tim bored with it already!?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

More Puma drifting (best from 5:00 onwards)








Lisa. said:


> yeah well the Probe was undoubtably shit, but the Puma promised much more and disappointed. The TT was the answer, and I still want another but as I've worked from a studio at home for 2 years I can't even justify owning any car. When I do it'll be something I want I much as I wanted the TT ( and not a Puma).
> 
> The R8 is going this week too.


Oh.

Well I'm happy with the Mondeo I have - only the 2nd Ford I've ever owned - it's a big improvement over my first which was a 1972 Capri 2.0 GT XLR (v4) in tawny metallic bronze (same as in the pic of the Pinto :lol: )

What's replacing the R8?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nothing for a while.

We have the Range Rover Sport, but that may go soon but I need to be in the negotations about that as Tim was talking about a YELLOW RS4 avant. There is no way I am driving a yellow estate, RS4 or not.

I would drive a black or grey one, but not yellow.

He would have had a yellow R8 if he'd had it all his own way. Luckily when he decided this week to sell the R8 there was a customer waiting for a Ibis White R8 with the dealer. It is such a colour for that car, I doubt he'd have shifted a yella one as quickly and easily 

I will be putting my size 3 down again.


----------

